# Old Snowblower



## mike J (Dec 4, 2004)

I HAVE AN OLD 7 HP TECH. I JUST PUT A NEW MUFFLER ON IS IT NORMAL WHEN I RUN IT THE MUFFLER ACTULLY GLOWS WHEN I RUN IT IN THE GARAGE WITH ALL THE LIGHTS OUT GRANTED IT IS PICTH BLACK IN THERE. I WAS CHECKING TO FIND WHERE A WIRE WAS GROUNDING OUT THIS I WAS ABLE TO FIND AND FIX. BUT THE GLOWING MUFFLER HAS ME CURIOUS IS IT RUNNING TO RICH OR LEAN? OTHERWISE THIS BEAST RUNS GREAT FOR AN OLD GIRL. THANKS ANY ADVICE WILL BE HELPFUL


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

it glows in the dark
lol
simple fix, dont run it in a dark garage
normal, its hard to tell when its light , but darkness reveals the glow 
keep in mind, there is explosions in the combustion chamber, that goes through the muffler, it gets hot


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

um that means the mufflers too constrictive. its getting too hot. i'd open her up a little with a drill to let out more exhaust. thats very hazardous when it glows.


----------



## 79t/a (Aug 24, 2004)

hey mike j where in buffalo are u located i live there as well


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

You could of been injured! NEVER run a gasoline engine in a garage! You could get carbon monoxide poisening! If the garage was open that was alright. I had a 7 hp ohv tecumseh with a screwed up muffler. The hole was on the side and it was becoming discolored and didn't look safe or working right. It was a crappy yardman. I took it back and am going to get a snapper next year. When the lawn season starts. But down here in new orleans it doesn't get to cold. So I NEED MY MOWER NOW!!!!!!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

exactly i hate those cans and screw in mufflers, fire hazards. don't be an idiot now and run it in a closed garage, no offense but its not safe in a open one for too long. maybe a quick 2 min. start. oh scott your right about yardmans. crappy crap with the tecumseh. why don't you sell something worth its value then buy it.


----------



## 79t/a (Aug 24, 2004)

yua get the snapper i have 1 from the 70,s with a 8hp briggs thing run and cuts great cuts a ft of field in 5th gear like notin


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yes briggs it does the job well. have a 8hp virt. shaft engine on an 1982 murray 8 mower, runs like new. it has always run around 3900 rpm's


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I brought the mower back to wal-mart. I got all my money back and made A LOT of money using it. Some guy we know who works there, was insinuating that if you buy something and it works you shouldn't take it back. But I'm glad I got rid of that piece of crap. The only mower I have now is a yard-man that's 2 years old. It works GREAT! And got a lot of use out of it. The tec engine never gives problems and runs great. The only thing is that the deck doesn't cut that good.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah but if it has a briggs it would do better. just how bad does it cut though. sometimes you can fix that.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I just put a new blade on it. The problem is that it doesn't bag or mulch properly. When you bag, it leaves clumps of grass behind. When you mulch, it does somewhat the same. When you discharge, it works alright. I know a snapper or some other mower could cut better. Except mtds. They are the worst baggers I have ever seen. I think that craftsman, murray and snapper have some of the best bag systems.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yes they do simple and they work fantastically


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Snapper's system clogs in wet conditions though. And when it's very very full, the grass gets all over the transmission because it's not covered.


----------



## icepickjake (Mar 17, 2006)

if you don't like a glowing muffler than just put a strait pipe on it and forget about it, it may be a little loud but that doesn't really matter


----------

